# OSHA Forum?



## Mech (May 12, 2015)

Does anyone have any recommendations or knowledge of good forums for discussing the rules and regulations under OSHA?  Of particular interest is the discussion of handrails and guards for industrial stairs, platforms, and walkways.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mark handler (May 12, 2015)

Stairways and Ladders: A Guide to OSHA Rules

https://www.osha.gov/Publications/osha3124.pdf


----------



## mark handler (May 12, 2015)

http://www.rers.org/docs/osha%20handrails.pdf

http://www.fs.fed.us/r1/fire/nrcg/2011%20Inspection%20Forms/11_Stairs_OSHA_.pdf


----------

